# Stopover Near Liphook



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Meeting Friends near Liphook on friday on way to ferry. Usual pub stopover closed.  

Does anyone know of a stopover in that area that would do for one night?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Ray


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

We used the Deers Hut as a stopover last time we went on the ferry, Deers Hut
website seems to have a few dead links at the moment.
John


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks John we stopped at the Deers Hut last time but apparently they are undergoing a refurb or something at the moment.

I phoned the Pub and was told they wer'nt open which is a shame because as you will know its a good stopover with good walks nearby.

Will keep looking thanks again

Ray


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Go further south into Petersfield. 
On the left of the A3 on Dragon St. past the Total filling stationt there is the lake (Heath Lake) carpark about 200 yards on the left.

Checking it out on Google earth Dragon St doesn't appear to be marked but its immediately passed the Plumb Centre.


----------

